# Am I really this desperate for a Shooting Guard?



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I've never thought about this before,but I was just thinking that the best two guard we could get would be....Bonzi Wells.He's got a player option with Houston on a contract that paid him 2 million$ last year.Prior to signing with Houston he turned down a 5yr/38.5 million dollar offer from the Kings.

I really don't like Wells(not that likeable a guy really),but we need a damned two guard and he's a two guard.He's a good scorer and a complete nutjob.So the real question is whether or not Sam Vincent is the sort of guy who can keep the nutjob in check and let the scorer roam free.Hey we put Morrison on the bench and give Bonzi all those field goal attempts that he wasted last year we should make the playoffs.Of course that assumes the whole thing doesn't blow up in our faces.

The money wouldn't be that big a deal(hey it's not coming out of my pocket).We could even pay him 6 or 7 million a year so long we didn't make the contract too long.I would say frontload the contract.We guarantee two years if he goes for it,maybe three if we gotta.Then the team has an option for the next two years after that.We only have to outbid everyone else and pray that we don't come to regret it so maybe we get him for 16-20 million over four years.

Think it over while I work on a six team trade that gives us Zach Randolph,Ron Artest,Rasheed Wallace and Stromile Swift so that we can field an all psych ward starting lineup.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Diable said:


> I've never thought about this before,but I was just thinking that the best two guard we could get would be....Bonzi Wells.He's got a player option with Houston on a contract that paid him 2 million$ last year.Prior to signing with Houston he turned down a 5yr/38.5 million dollar offer from the Kings.
> 
> I really don't like Wells(not that likeable a guy really),but we need a damned two guard and he's a two guard.He's a good scorer and a complete nutjob.So the real question is whether or not Sam Vincent is the sort of guy who can keep the nutjob in check and let the scorer roam free.Hey we put Morrison on the bench and give Bonzi all those field goal attempts that he wasted last year we should make the playoffs.Of course that assumes the whole thing doesn't blow up in our faces.
> 
> ...


Why don't Charlotte trade Morrison to Portland for Webster (although he is more of a SF), or try to ship him to Clippers for Maggette?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Giving up on Morrison after his rookie year? His marketability is much higher than Webster and Maggette. I don't think Webster is better than Morrison. And as got Maggette, there is no way the Clippers don't demand more. They need shooters, but Maggette for Morrison is too much of a step backwards. And it's not like Morrison is a lights-out NBA shooter.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Chan said:


> Giving up on Morrison after his rookie year? *His marketability is much higher than Webster and Maggette*. I don't think Webster is better than Morrison. And as got Maggette, there is no way the Clippers don't demand more. They need shooters, but Maggette for Morrison is too much of a step backwards. And it's not like Morrison is a lights-out NBA shooter.


Maybe you should apply for a job in our front office.You've got the mindset down cold.Webster isn't anyone I can comment on since I have hardly seen him play,but if he can't play forward for the blazers he can't play forward for us either.We have plenty of good forwards.As for Morrison we owe him approximately 9.4 million$ over the next two seasons(plus a 6 million$ team option he will never see at this rate).Given that his production would get him cut if he were a league minimum guy with no guarantees we aren't getting anything of value for him.

The only thing I like about Wells is that we can get him without giving up anything except Mikey and Bob's money.I am prepared to blow a lot of that and if Wells doesn't work out we trade him for a second pick at the deadline.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Did Well's even play a game for the Rocket's last year? I think he visited with us last offseason anyway but wanted to go to a contender. 

Well's could be had like you said it's just going to be about whether Johnson puts his money where his mouth is and backs up his claim that he's ready to spend. I don't know if I'd be to happy seeing Bonzi with May messing him up even more but there really isn't any better options


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think JVG ever gave Wells a chance except when injuries forced him to.That's the thing right there.Adelman has had success with him,at least he came up really big time for the Kings in their playoff series against the Spurs two years ago.It's impossible for me to know if Sam Vincent could deal with Bonzi,but he'd have to give him a chance because we need him.We'd have to find out what kind of shape he's in.He's thirty years old and if he hasn't been working out there's no reason to go after him.Apparently JVG wasn't thrilled with his conditioning at the start of last season.

I'm not really sure,but I believe a lot of the problems Bonzi has had in other places revolved around PT and FGA's.At least for next year he should get more than enough minutes and shot attempts to keep him happy.After all we need someone who can score efficiently and the only reason for getting Bonzi would be to let him shoot and hope he did it well.The trick is to pay enough to get him without saddling yourself with some hideous contract if he doesn't work out.We could give him a deal just like the remainder Morrisons' rookie deal,2yrs/9.5 with a team option for six million$ in the third year.That would give him a really nice incentive to behave even though he's probably going to be getting old by then.Like I said if it doesn't work out it's just other people's money to me.

Heck MJ could just look at this like a long weekend in Vegas.I bet he's blown a lot more on worse bets.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Speaking of SG it wouldn't help us this year but how nice would Gilbert Arenas look in a Bobcats uniform. We probably don't have much of a chance to sign him but he just said he's going to opt out after the '08 season and we should still have the cap room to atleast make him an offer


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The money might not be all that important to Arenas really.Since he's rich we could call him eccentric.I don't think he'd be as effective as a sg or that he'd be willing to play the two.He's just not nearly as effective unless you let him have the ball all the time.I'm not a big fan of those sorts of guys,but Arenas has the talent to make me overlook it a little if I thought he were the missing piece.

I really wouldn't know where I would stand on him,but it's probable that either this is a negoitiating ploy or that the Wiz shall work out some sort of S&T rather than let him go for nada.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> The talk here in Italy is that the Warriors are trying to move Jason Richardson and the No. 18 pick to move up higher into the draft to grab Yi Jianlian. Their targeted trade partners appear to be the Grizzlies (for Stromile Swift, Damon Stoudamire and the No. 4 pick), the Celtics (for Theo Ratliff and the No. 5) and the Bobcats.


Found our SG?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I saw that and I've been trying to figure out how long Richardson's contract last.Frankly I don't see anyone else taking his contract and supposedly the only way they'd make the trade with us is to get Yi.Next year he makes 11,111,111$ then after that 12,222,222 in 2009/2010 he makes 13,333,333 and in 2010-2011 he makes 14,444,444$....Honestly that is one heck of a lot more than I would pay for him if I had an ideal situation.We can take on the salary and hope he stays healthy because we need a shooting guard.

You have to figure this is like a life sentence.Unless Richardson drops dead we're going to be stuck with him because noone will ever be able to take that contract unless they send back a bad deal or some bum on his last leg.You make this deal you better be awfully sure his knees are sound and he's going to produce for us.I honestly don't think I would have the balls for this deal...Not unless GSW gives me their pick and something else too.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If we could get him to sign a reasonable contract extension first I'd be in favor of trading the 8th pick for Corey Maggette.He's got more than his share of flaws,but then what other sort of player can we expect to get.He and Richardson are comparable players except that Maggette is incredibly good at getting to the free throw line and cashing in his chances.Next year he's under contract for 7.8 million and afterwards he has a player option with a deal that pays 8.4 million.I wouldn't do any deal under those circumstances,but those numbers are pretty reasonable for a guy who could make a decent impact.

Maybe if the Clippers really want to deal Corey we can take him and just swap their pick(14th) for ours(8th).Okay so the Clips would get screwed pretty well,but I'm not their mother.We'd want to add a couple years to his deal and thus we'd have to bump him a million or so.If it's really as bad between the club and him then we might be able to get him for that.He'd be the focus of our offense too so he'd probably be a lot happier


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Why is Delfino not a Bobcat right now?

Oh well, maybe if we threw BK into that Maggette deal it would work but I don't know if I'd want to do that since there isn't any PG's worth looking at at 14


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know why we can't make a better offer than what Detroit got for Carlos.I would almost be willing to give up the 22nd pick for him since that would free us to take a big with the 8th pick and that's most likely going to be the only thing we're going to get that's worth the 8th pick.We need a SG and I'm beginning to think about some sort of deal where we'd get a decent veteran SG in exchange for swapping picks with someone in the middle of the first round.

One guy who I thought about yesterday was Devin Brown.He's not the SG you'd dream of,but I think he'd be an updgrade over what we have and a very good backup.Last year he was on the street until the Hornets picked him up because of injuries.He did a very good job for them IMO while he only made the league minimum.It would be the sort of low risk deal that we could do without impacting any other decisions,but I"m pretty sure that some playoff contender will look at what he did for the Hornets and say this is exactly the sort of depth we need.He'll probably have more appealing options unless we offered him something that wouldn't be reasonable.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

If the bobcats could get a guy like Byears, Williams or Almond at 22 I think that would be much more valuable than Delfino they can get a good 2 guard for the future. The bobcats need to remain patient there are improving there team and had the most wins in a 3rd season by a expansion team dont do something dumb and destroy the cap space they have on overpaid players.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Someone else I hadn't thought of is Jerry Stackhouse who is going to be a UFA.He made 9.3 million last year...Well I wouldn't be signing the check so that wouldn't be that big a deal so long as we didn't make it a longterm deal.He will turn 33 at the start of next season and he averaged 12pts in 24 minutes per game.Over the past He was a bench scorer for the Mavs and hasn't been a primary scorer for the last four years.I don't have any clue whether or not they intend to keep him,but they have a lot of salary on the books for next year and it's hard to imagine anyone would pay him 9.3 million to be a roleplayer.

I really wouldn't know where to stand on him.In theory he would provide what we need,but he's not worth much more than five million a year.Anyone that paid him what he made last year for more than a couple of years you should probably be committed to a mental institution.He's from Kinston,went to UNC and might like to come back home.He can sell gospel cd's to the Tarheel fans in the lobby after the game too.If we got him at a reasonable price for a short period then he'd be worth a chance.If we signed him I wouldn't be upset since I really can't see much better options if he signs a reasonable deal.Devin Brown is really the guy I like best as a FA because I think he's a good defender and a guy who finishes well on the break,only Stackhouse has the potential to be a much better scorer.I'm pretty sure that the Hornets will try to keep him so long as the price isn't too high.Obviously Carroll would be a very good backup,but the big problem with him is defense.Stackhouse doesn't solve that problem really,Brown does...so we're back again where nothing we can do is ideal.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> Veteran guard Bonzi Wells plans to stick with the Houston Rockets during the 2007-08 season, his agent told a Houston television station on Saturday.
> 
> "Bonzi has sent in the necessary paperwork and he is opting in, and he will play for the Rockets this coming season," Bill Duffy told KRIV.


LINK


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I saw that.I think he's only making 2.8 million on a one year contract.I wonder if there's some sort of deadline for him to opt in,because it certainly seems like he'd want to look for a longer deal.It's not like he's got many more contracts left in his career.If things go badly for him this year in Houston he might be toast.

He certainly would have been a risk,but the money for Charlotte would be secondary to the risk of him being a distraction in the locker room.It's not like this breaks my heart beyond repair.The only reason to want him was that we could roll the dice on him without losing anything except someone else's money.Honestly I wouldn't care if Mikey and Bob went belly up so long as they started trying to win in the process.

I'm beginning to think that maybe we should save our capspace until next year.We keep Gerald,draft someone who can play there are going to be an awful lot of really big FA's next year.This year I just can't see the guys who really help us and since there aren't many good FA's you have to overpay for the ones that are available.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable said:


> I'm beginning to think that maybe we should save our capspace until next year.We keep Gerald,draft someone who can play there are going to be an awful lot of really big FA's next year.This year I just can't see the guys who really help us and since there aren't many good FA's you have to overpay for the ones that are available.


Agreed, I'm just worried we might go give somebody a stupid contract to try and remove the cheap label we've received.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Actually if we didn't re-sign Gerald we'd be at around 27 million next season.If you look at the numbers on our salary page we don't have to pay anyone a cent in 2008-2009.Morrison,Felton and May would be on team options and we'd have to make a qualifying offer of 7.1 million on Okafor.There are some really big time superstars in FA too.I'll try to find the list,but essentially you could go out and recruit something close to an all-star team if you could convince them all they wanted to come to the same place on the cheap.


----------

